# especially for cc and all the other ladies.



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wanted to give you all a quick update on tigers baby's for those who have asked how they are all doing and this is them at the moment as i type.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I love the silvery one, he looks like Gaudi.....


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you theyve all certainly got a pair of lungs on them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ladies? LOL In case you're wondering, despite my name I do qualify in terms of bot gender and _temperament_ !

They look (and sound) very healthy! I know if it were me I'd keep them. Love tabbies.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

​


Ianthi said:


> Ladies? LOL In case you're wondering, despite my name I do qualify in terms of bot gender and _temperament_ !
> 
> They look (and sound) very healthy! I know if it were me I'd keep them. Love tabbies.


Oh shoot sorry. And could you imagine 8 tabbys all in a 2 bed flat lol. I have got my eye on 1 main one but dont know the sex yet and he/ she is gorgeous but then again they all are.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Ladies? LOL In case you're wondering, despite my name I do qualify in terms of bot gender and _temperament_ !
> 
> They look (and sound) very healthy! I know if it were me I'd keep them. Love tabbies.


NOW you got me confused....
First I thought you were a bloke called Ian, then I gathered from some posts you were a gal, and now I don't know how to interpret this post....

To speak with the Daleks:

EXPLAIN........


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm confused as well. I thought Ianthi sounded like a Greek goddess. 

Pleased your kittens are doing well, TB.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww theyre doing well!

and the ianthi mystery continues :lol:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you and now im confused.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't worry I knew Ianthi was a laydee  

Gorgeous babies, how to choose just one to keep?! 

Best to see how their personalities turn out and then you can choose the one you connect most with! When my cat had kittens I found I was absolutely inseparable from Tabby, but at birth I may have picked one of the blues. So you never know which one you will keep


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Eye-an-thi (Ianthi) is a girly girl girl!!!!     

Cute kittens - though I think I've already said that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Tigerboo, they look adorable and growing nicely. xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

just wait until they are 5 weeks old and up the curtains, may change my number.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> just wait until they are 5 weeks old and up the curtains, may change my number.


Nothing like half a dozen kittens doing mad circuits round the house, up and down the curtains


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> just wait until they are 5 weeks old and up the curtains, may change my number.


Dont you dare cc lol.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Nothing like half a dozen kittens doing mad circuits round the house, up and down the curtains


Oh joy lol im ready for that.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your kittens are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: how is mum doing?

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember my queen had 9 kittens, took me hours to get them all to bed, did keep me on my toes though and at 13 weeks old i was just glad of some peace and quiet.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

vivien said:


> Your kittens are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: how is mum doing?
> 
> Viv xx


Shes doing really well one little meow from them and shes in her bed seeing to them.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> NOW you got me confused....
> First I thought you were a bloke called Ian, then I gathered from some posts you were a gal, and now I don't know how to interpret this post....
> 
> To speak with the Daleks:
> ...


Apologies for the confusion everyone. I really should have put those remarks in brackets.

Yes I am female. However, I am aware lots of members (more especially new ones and Tigerboo is relatively new) automatically believed I was male! So essentially, I was taking the opportunity to tell her (jokingly) that, although my name suggested otherwise, I was, in fact another _lady_ responding to her post!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:001_tt1: love the pile of stripes.Getting bigger thanx for pics


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the patterns  they all seem to be doing so well, really happy for you Tigerboo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww look at all them little fur balls, just wait until they are all up and about ......._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Another quick little picture.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Another quick little picture.


Pretty sure my heart just melted :001_wub: absolutely beautiful


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Pretty sure my heart just melted :001_wub: absolutely beautiful


Aw bless you.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

How scrummy!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

They really are every one but give me a few more weeks when there all tripping me up i might say something different lol. No but on a serious note im just glad there staying in pairs and hopefully i get to keep my one.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> They really are every one but give me a few more weeks when there all tripping me up i might say something different lol. No but on a serious note im just glad there staying in pairs and hopefully i get to keep my one.


We need pics of your keeper


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Here she is.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww she looks tortie i thought they were all tabby.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Here she is.


So cute  interesting coat pattern, almost tortie? Will be interesting to watch her grow up


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Shes got the tabby markings


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> So cute  interesting coat pattern, almost tortie? Will be interesting to watch her grow up


Bet shes a torbie.

Tb if you can get clearer photos at some point that would be super.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Shes got the tabby markings


Has she got ginger bits.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No ginger bits.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

She can join the torbie club with my Nora


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> No ginger bits.


you will have to get daylight pics so we can see,i cant see the colours properly but the pattern looks tortie.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Shes really hard to get a picture of her properly


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute little baby girl, she looks dark tabby to me!  xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Could she be a marble tabby?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Cute little baby girl, she looks dark tabby to me!  xx


i thought the same


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The light bits you can see in the pic does she have this on her other side?

she could be tabby and the poor light is making it hard to tell.Let me search for that pic with them all on


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Another quick little picture.


is this a girl as she looks to have tortie markings xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats one of the boys.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> is this a girl as she looks to have tortie markings xx


Thankgod im not going mad..now cc breeds mostly the tabby pattern im sure shes knows her stuff.Defo daylight pics needed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you sure its male, then again pics and light do mix things up.
that kitten is gorgeous. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I do breed brown tabbies but not torties although when i used a red stud to a brown tabby queen the coat was tarnished until 9 weeks old.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah the 6 normal tabbys are the boys ive just double checked.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Thats one of the boys.


I thought you said it was your keeper a girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

just checked and yes it is the keeper which is a girl, so we was right wlbsh, a tortie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tigerboo, we are looking at the kitten on page 3, just incase you are looking at a different pic


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought you said it was your keeper a girl


Yeah my keeper's a girl but cc was reffering to one of the previous pics on the thread.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

no, i was referring to the keeper kitten, when i quoted i didnt realise the photo didnt appear. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh,page 4 cc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats where im getting confused as i thought tigerboo said 6 boys and 1 girl, even the pic on page 4 is a tortie.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh lol. But dont all tortie have ginger on them?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Oh lol. But dont all tortie have ginger on them?


Yes or cream when its dilute i do lots of dilutes.

I think the only way we will settle it is for daytime pics at different angles.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tigerboo either you are very good at confusing me or i need a drink lol.
yes all torties have ginger but 99% are female. im not sure what the numbers work out for a tortie male but its very very rare.

Go and have another look later and see if you can tell which are male and female as both pics are torties, if its a different kitten pic 3 and 4 then you cant have 6 boys.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Pic 3 is a boy and 4 my girl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think you need a drink hun, go back to the thread and pg 3 is keeper girl and 4 you say her.

I bet you do have 5 boys and 2 girls and you are just driving me to open a bottle.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Right this is the girls bits am i right?.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Right this is the girls bits am i right?.


Yeah, she's definitely a little girl 

Has anyone ever known a tortie boy?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Therse no tortie boys there all tabby


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Therse no tortie boys there all tabby


I know  was just wondering if anyone has ever known a cat that was a tortie and a male as it's so rare.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know  was just wondering if anyone has ever known a cat that was a tortie and a male as it's so rare.


Saw one advertised once i questioned its sex they said they were sure it was male but i never saw pics.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh lol any way heres a pic of all of them and another of my girl if its any better.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Saw one advertised once i questioned its sex they said they were sure it was male but i never saw pics.


That's a 1 in 3,000 cat  (According to wikipedia aha)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im going to have to back track..looks tabby there,i blame poor pic quality 

Much better pics tb tabbylicious!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Tigerboo  Are the patterns similar on both sides then? I think she's trying to be all secretive with her pattern and leaving you in suspense  you'll have to call her Meg because she's so mystic


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg thank god for that lol and oh sam i like that name mmmm very nice indeed. And i promise she is the only girl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have known only one tortie male and he was a mainecoon, this was afew years ago but i forgot who the breeder was.

Tigerboo, although great pics, i still cant tell so me and wlbsh will have to come and visit to make sure you have it right.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have known only one tortie male and he was a mainecoon, this was afew years ago but i forgot who the breeder was.
> 
> Tigerboo, although great pics, i still cant tell so me and wlbsh will have to come and visit to make sure you have it right.


Yup get kettle on were setting off now


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

tigerboo said:


> Oh lol any way heres a pic of all of them and another of my girl if its any better.


All i see here is a whole lot of tabby beauty............. different types of tabby markings but all look tabby to me x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know  was just wondering if anyone has ever known a cat that was a tortie and a male as it's so rare.


I know of about 5 working tortie stud boys and a tortie domestic boy.

Kittens look to be brown mackeral tabby, the darker perhaps classic tabby.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Where were you cc and wlbsh's? I waited up for you lol.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No torties there - brown tabbies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how gorgeous, a bundle of fluffyness,....look like torties to me, beautiful._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Spid your right therse no torties there at all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course Spid is right, she always is.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I know of about 5 working tortie stud boys and a tortie domestic boy.


That's pretty amazing


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: TB 

I have a soft spot for tabbies


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw yes they are lovely at the moment lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Trixie is 3 weeks old on sunday and i think the peace and quiet will run out soon, at 1am she meows then toula starts chattering away, 3am it starts all over again then i have to leave for work.

Why do they sleep all day then keep me awake all night. It gets to the stage where i just say please just shut up for 5 minutes, goes quiet apart from purring, then low and behold chatter chatter for the next 20 mins.
I cant wait until she is 5 weeks old and downstairs.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww cc that must be really hard.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You get used to it  but then i will admit when she was just born it was so quiet i was awake worrying,and checked every hour, so i guess its my turn to be disturbed.


----------

